
You can block Donald Trump from your Facebook - morehuman
http://www.thememo.com/2016/10/18/fb-purity-trump-fb-purity-donald-trump-block-donald-trump-news-facebook/
======
roddux
How to create an echo chamber: the guide

Why are people so aversive of practical discussion? If not Facebook (which
most people use, unlike specific discussion sites) then where? I admit that
not all Facebook debates about politics are very productive but they need to
be held somewhere.

I understand this article is supposedly aimed at non-Americans, but the point
stands. No matter who is elected it will have consequences for all.

